# 3-20 Fri- 3-23 Mon- Attitash and/or Wildcat



## frapcap (Mar 18, 2015)

I'll be up for a long weekend staying at the Attitash Village with some friends. Planning on Wildcat or Attitash either day, no real schedule. More than likely start each morning at Wildcat and move to Attitash after but who knows? 

Anyway, if you're up in that area and want to make some turns, shoot me a text or a call.
401-533-7624
Ray


----------



## xwhaler (Mar 19, 2015)

Not going to be up there this wknd but Ride and Ski will be throwing their party at Wildcat on Saturday...tons of good giveaways (I won some skis last wknd and snagged t shirts/hats etc.)
Should be a good time for you guys. Have Fun!


This Saturday we will be at WILDCAT mountain. $49.00 tickets with your Ride and Ski card! For those of you need lodging, Nordic Village is offer 50% off rates for the weekend. 1 or 2 nights. No minimum. On Saturday the Mountain Report crew will be filming Chairlift Challenge. Pat Foley will be playing apres from 2-5. Jameson girls will be on hand, and yup $3000.00 in prizes. Brian from Smith Optics just shipped us some new swag. Harpoon Brewery will be on hand with lots of giveaways, and Harpoon beer will be on special. Should be an awesome day of skiing, riding and apres. See you all on Saturday


----------



## frapcap (Mar 19, 2015)

Well shoot, I was thinking Attitash on Saturday, but that is definitely enough to sway me up the road! Nice score on the skis.

Do the giveaways happen after the lifts close? Present to win?


----------



## xwhaler (Mar 19, 2015)

frapcap said:


> Well shoot, I was thinking Attitash on Saturday, but that is definitely enough to sway me up the road! Nice score on the skis.
> 
> Do the giveaways happen after the lifts close? Present to win?



Party usually starts around 3 or 3:30.  You do need to be present to win yes.  Easy to score t shirts/hats/bottle openers/harpoon pint glasses just for being there. Have Fun!


----------

